# When is it too small to pick?



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

I am not always able to get out and hunt morels. So, I found these today and I left a few that were really tiny. Would these be ones I should've left behind? I couldn't walk away. The big grey one is my treasure.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

My "size meter" varies based on how many I'm finding. As I pick more I leave smaller ones. If all I'm seeing is really small ones I just plan on coming back in a couple days. They shrink so much that unless they are at least 1 1/2"-2" caps you won't get much out of them. All things to consider I guess.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

rick morgan said:


> My "size meter" varies based on how many I'm finding. As I pick more I leave smaller ones. If all I'm seeing is really small ones I just plan on coming back in a couple days. They shrink so much that unless they are at least 1 1/2"-2" caps you won't get much out of them. All things to consider I guess.





pollackeee said:


> I am not always able to get out and hunt morels. So, I found these today and I left a few that were really tiny. Would these be ones I should've left behind? I couldn't walk away. The big grey one is my treasure.


I will walk by the first one because it's not enough to feed me... Then find some more and go back and get the one I walk by... Many things to weigh here ...Is this morel going to get bigger? Will I have time to go back and get it....Have I eaten a morel this year? Will someone or something get it before me? The decision is yours and I will not fault you in anyway....good luck...


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

I ate every last one tonight! First time! Delicious. I lightly dusted with flour (seasoned with s&p, garlic) and pan fried in butter.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> I ate every last one tonight! First time! Delicious. I lightly dusted with flour (seasoned with s&p, garlic) and pan fried in butter.


so now for sure we wish they were bigger...


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Hahaha yes, first time lessons.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> I am not always able to get out and hunt morels. So, I found these today and I left a few that were really tiny. Would these be ones I should've left behind? I couldn't walk away. The big grey one is my treasure.


First off congrats on your finds! And everyone has there own opinions on what to pick and not to pick. There are a lot of variables. But to me pick whatever you feel you should pick. This may or may not change over time the more you hunt and learn. They all taste good on the dinner plate. Rather have something than nothing!


----------



## EHW (Apr 14, 2020)

Congratulations on your "dilemma"! Here is another question about when to pick them? Let's say that you only find your first Morels (three are only three sitting next to each other and they are no more than 1 - 2 inches), and can't find any others near by. Would it be better to leave those so the might make more next year? Or should you watch them until they seem to stop growing and then pick them? Can I try to shake or blow any spores off of them into the same area or a neighboring patch of woods to try to encourage more to grow the following year? Or just pick them and eat them because you have never had the opportunity to have one before? Any thoughts?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

EHW said:


> Congratulations on your "dilemma"! Here is another question about when to pick them? Let's say that you only find your first Morels (three are only three sitting next to each other and they are no more than 1 - 2 inches), and can't find any others near by. Would it be better to leave those so the might make more next year? Or should you watch them until they seem to stop growing and then pick them? Can I try to shake or blow any spores off of them into the same area or a neighboring patch of woods to try to encourage more to grow the following year? Or just pick them and eat them because you have never had the opportunity to have one before? Any thoughts?


I would say if they are full size they have more then likely release there spores. So eat them.. I do split mine in half and soak them in cool water for 15 min. I then toss that water out back or if you see a good spot toss the water there. I never had good results doing this but some claim they do. The spores stand more of a chance in the yard then in the septic system....


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

EHW said:


> Congratulations on your "dilemma"! Here is another question about when to pick them? Let's say that you only find your first Morels (three are only three sitting next to each other and they are no more than 1 - 2 inches), and can't find any others near by. Would it be better to leave those so the might make more next year? Or should you watch them until they seem to stop growing and then pick them? Can I try to shake or blow any spores off of them into the same area or a neighboring patch of woods to try to encourage more to grow the following year? Or just pick them and eat them because you have never had the opportunity to have one before? Any thoughts?


A lot depends on type of morel. Some of those smaller ones look like Tulip Morels, Diminutiva Morchella. They pop up and don't grow much or get very big even with perfect conditions.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

EHW said:


> Congratulations on your "dilemma"! Here is another question about when to pick them? Let's say that you only find your first Morels (three are only three sitting next to each other and they are no more than 1 - 2 inches), and can't find any others near by. Would it be better to leave those so the might make more next year? Or should you watch them until they seem to stop growing and then pick them? Can I try to shake or blow any spores off of them into the same area or a neighboring patch of woods to try to encourage more to grow the following year? Or just pick them and eat them because you have never had the opportunity to have one before? Any thoughts?


Eat em!


----------



## LilacTime (May 6, 2020)

A question related to this thread… Regarding the conversation about finding morels too small to pick, especially if there are a lot of them.… Does anyone have an unobtrusive method of marking the spot to come back to without using GPS.? I thought about twigs arranged somehow ...or a paint marking on a leaf nearby. But I’m guessing that all of you clever people have long ago figured something out and are willing to share it. Thanks for any and all suggestions


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

LilacTime said:


> A question related to this thread… Regarding the conversation about finding morels too small to pick, especially if there are a lot of them.… Does anyone have an unobtrusive method of marking the spot to come back to without using GPS.? I thought about twigs arranged somehow ...or a paint marking on a leaf nearby. But I’m guessing that all of you clever people have long ago figured something out and are willing to share it. Thanks for any and all suggestions


I mark spots by leaning 3 dead branches on a near by tree. Most times this is for next year and at least 2 will still be there. Good luck..


----------

